# Thoughts on Burberry reputation's



## WatchWino (Dec 14, 2011)

I just wanted to get a gauge regarding Burberry's general reputation among watch enthusiasts. 

I know, they're a handbag/clothing company making fashion watches. But in their respective category, where do they rank? Above Fossil or Guess? Below Armani?

How well made are their offerings? 

How is the fit and finish?

What's the general feeling about their design aesthetic?

I've tried the search function but I didn't find a prior post addressing this topic, if I missed it sorry for bringing up something that has already been answered.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Threy aren't any better than Fossil, Boss, Armani, Gc, just another fashion brand and not a (watch) collectors item.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Used to sell them and for what they were, a nice "fashion brand".


----------



## elitevideogames (Dec 7, 2011)

honestly i would rather wear anything from Timex or Casio instead. not trying to be rude./


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

WatchWino said:


> I just wanted to get a gauge regarding Burberry's general reputation among watch enthusiasts.
> 
> I know, they're a handbag/clothing company making fashion watches. But in their respective category, *where do they rank? Above Fossil *or Guess? *Below Armani?*
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, Fossil makes both Burberry's and Emporio Armani's watches.

FOSSIL - watches, handbags, accessories, and apparel - www.fossil.com

Fossil, Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Burberry, Fossil Sign Pact - JCK

eBay Guides - Fossil's Licensed Watches Michael Kors Burberry Armani

As others have stated, I'll take my Casio over an overpriced Burberry any day. A fashion watch is exactly that, a _fashion _watch _intended_ to impress (some) people. It is not a collector's piece. If you're into that, then by all means. But in my opinion, go for _watch brand w_atch.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Among the nicer of the fashion watches. If you like the style and design then go for it.


----------



## MrHavana (Dec 13, 2011)

Made by Fossil as already mentioned. Some nice designs, but retail prices way too high for the quality. I bought a Burberry Heritage BU1326 a couple of years ago which retailed around £300, although I've seen them offered for £500 or more. I paid around £150 on sale and for that sort of money it's a nice fashion watch if you like the style. I haven't had any problems with it and even had the odd nice comment.

What really surprised me was that there are replicas of these around for $170 - 250USD ! Not sure why anyone would pay that sort of money for a fake of a nice, but average watch?


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im so sick of hearing fashion watches are not really a serious collectors watch. Have we all became such snobs on WUS that we wont buy or collect something simply because its considered a fashion watch?? Seriously? I have been collecting watches all my life, AND I have 3 Fossil watches that I would wear OVER my Seikos and Citizens ANY DAY!! The fit and finish is just as nice as any other watch in my collection and is FAR MORE ACCURATE THAN ANY MECHANICAL SEIKO Ive EVER had. And all of Fossils movements are JAPAN MADE. I say buy and Wear what YOU like and dont listen to the whole my watch is better than yours because YOURS is just a FASHION watch arguement. Not trying to offend anyone. I just had to say it.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Mudman001 said:


> Im so sick of hearing fashion watches are not really a serious collectors watch. Have we all became such snobs on WUS that we wont buy or collect something simply because its considered a fashion watch?? Seriously? I have been collecting watches all my life, AND I have 3 Fossil watches that I would wear OVER my Seikos and Citizens ANY DAY!! The fit and finish is just as nice as any other watch in my collection and is FAR MORE ACCURATE THAN ANY MECHANICAL SEIKO Ive EVER had. And all of Fossils movements are JAPAN MADE. I say buy and Wear what YOU like and dont listen to the whole my watch is better than yours because YOURS is just a FASHION watch arguement. Not trying to offend anyone. I just had to say it.


I agree with you...watches are watches...at the end of the day they are only an accessory. Some people tend to overdo it and act as if they're wearing a time machine or some ultra-complicated device on their wrist.

I wouldn't be surprised if everyone has their fair share of fashion watches but doesn't want to admit it. I enjoy my Burberry watch...looks good and gets compliments. I wear it the same way I wear any of my Rolex or Omega watches...it's ultimately about how it looks...and if it looks good it's getting worn.

You really shouldn't look down on fashion watches when all you're sporting is a cheap Chinese homage...but yet it happens.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There's no shortage of 'snob-wannabes' around here.


Mudman001 said:


> Im so sick of hearing fashion watches are not really a serious collectors watch. Have we all became such snobs on WUS that we wont buy or collect something simply because its considered a fashion watch?? Seriously? I have been collecting watches all my life, AND I have 3 Fossil watches that I would wear OVER my Seikos and Citizens ANY DAY!! The fit and finish is just as nice as any other watch in my collection and is FAR MORE ACCURATE THAN ANY MECHANICAL SEIKO Ive EVER had. And all of Fossils movements are JAPAN MADE. I say buy and Wear what YOU like and dont listen to the whole my watch is better than yours because YOURS is just a FASHION watch arguement. Not trying to offend anyone. I just had to say it.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> There's no shortage of 'snob-wannabes' around here.


+1...thanks for saying it..."wannabe" is the word I was looking for.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

At least Burberry has their own unique designs. I think they have some good looking watches that appear to have a decent fit and finish.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Threy aren't any better than Fossil, Boss, Armani, Gc, just another fashion brand and not a (watch) collectors item.


I don't agree with this. I own a silver/white dial Burberry Chronograph and the fit and finish is a thousand times that of any Fossil, Boss, or Armani watch I've ever seen or held.

It's also Swiss Made with a swiss quartz (Rhonda I believe).

It's not the dream watch of a WIS, but I still wear it and receive a ton of compliments on it nonetheless.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

baronrojo said:


> Among the nicer of the fashion watches. If you like the style and design then go for it.


+1. I admit although I do have "timepieces" like omega and tag, I occasionally fall victim to and nice looking fashion watch. Burberry has some of the nicest designs. My last fashion watch purchase was actually a Burberry.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

baronrojo said:


> I agree with you...watches are watches...at the end of the day they are only an accessory. Some people tend to overdo it and act as if they're wearing a time machine or some ultra-complicated device on their wrist.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if everyone has their fair share of fashion watches but doesn't want to admit it. I enjoy my Burberry watch...looks good and gets compliments. I wear it the same way I wear any of my Rolex or Omega watches...it's ultimately about how it looks...and if it looks good it's getting worn.
> 
> You really shouldn't look down on fashion watches when all you're sporting is a cheap Chinese homage...but yet it happens.


+1


----------



## ZSupreme (Feb 14, 2012)

i owned a couple of fossil and diesel watches and handled a few contemporary burberry and michael kors pieces. Theres a definite fit and finish difference between the brands. Knowing that all watches are made by fossil, i wouldnt hesitate buying the burberry over the others based on in-person experience. 

With that being said, does anybody have a hook up on burberry watches?


----------



## macftw85 (Mar 6, 2009)

i recently purchased the burberry bu1361 on amazon and i have to say im VERY impressed. the watch is crafted very well and everything has been solid for the 2 months i owned it. i wear it several times a week (mostly when i go to church and out formally). im and owner of 2 g-shocks and a timex military watch as well and i must say my burberry 1361 has been on-par with my g-shock on atomic time to the second for the last 2 months! dont regret my purchase at all.


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Mudman001 said:


> I'm so sick of hearing fashion watches are not really a serious collectors watch. Have we all became such snobs on WUS that we wont buy or collect something simply because its considered a fashion watch?? Seriously? I have been collecting watches all my life, AND I have 3 Fossil watches that I would wear OVER my Seikos and Citizens ANY DAY!! The fit and finish is just as nice as any other watch in my collection and is FAR MORE ACCURATE THAN ANY MECHANICAL SEIKO Ive EVER had. And all of Fossils movements are JAPAN MADE. I say buy and Wear what YOU like and don't listen to the whole my watch is better than yours because YOURS is just a FASHION watch argument. Not trying to offend anyone. I just had to say it.


One of my first "serious" watches was a Guess Moonphase. Sold it on the bay but I loved that thing back in the day. Partially because the love of my life got it for me, partially because I love the style or it. Fashion brand or not, if the quality is there and moves a person, they should go for it. Avoid wrist regret and stay away from people's notion of what you're supposed to wear and get what you WANT to wear.


----------



## IvanDrago (Feb 7, 2012)

Otto Phan said:


> One of my first "serious" watches was a Guess Moonphase. Sold it on the bay but I loved that thing back in the day. Partially because the love of my life got it for me, partially because I love the style or it. Fashion brand or not, if the quality is there and moves a person, they should go for it. Avoid wrist regret and stay away from people's notion of what you're supposed to wear and get what you WANT to wear.


If the love of my life got me a watch, I would never sell it. Even if it stopped working. Just saying.


----------



## MoovingStone (Feb 21, 2012)

That is so true, I 100% agree with you. What ever we get for our loving ones is it always something special and will be remembered. Probably it will be a memento.


----------



## jennyasdf94 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not bothering but I found the branded ones more stylish that this brand. 
If I want to buy a watch I assume 3 things for it.
First is look
Second is Price
Third is the quality.
I dont know burberry for quality, but found prices are high and unable to see the watches as attracted as I heard. May be my eye side problem


----------



## benjaminbrooker (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think they would be the first designer I'd go for but I feel they are definitely below Armani!


----------



## jennyasdf94 (Feb 22, 2012)

burberry bu1361 is cool one. I have *BU1354. Its professional.
Any one had history of *burberry coat.


----------



## starastin (Oct 10, 2011)

can't speak for all burberry watches, but the one I tried was fantastic. very good quality and they have same high end automatics too. definitely on top of the fashion watches.
there are many many brands that do loads of things very well .


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Burberry makes some nice looking watches. My main problem is finding ones I want that are available. I really liked the (don't recall the exact name) antartica expedition watch with a black rubber strap that smelled like vanilla. They had a couple on Ebay, but the feedback said they were fake.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

starastin said:


> can't speak for all burberry watches, but the one I tried was fantastic. very good quality and they have same high end automatics too. definitely on top of the fashion watches.
> there are many many brands that do loads of things very well .


Just checked Burberry - Menswear Accessories - Timepieces. High-end automatics ? Where are they ? There is no high-end automatic and no thermo compensated quartz I know of. Please give me a hint.


----------



## CodySydney (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

This is a good question and bound to be contentious. I've had a Burberry for a couple of months now, and I still find it very attractive. You know how sometimes (ok most of the time) something that seemed like a good idea shortly thereafter, doesn't? I haven't had that feeling with my Burberry. I am happy knowing the construction and internals are of a quality unlikely to let me down - and I very much like the watch's presentation.

It does help that Burberry isn't widely known here in Australia, so it does raise a few additional questions from people, which makes me happy. I also like being able to take it off, hand it to someone who's shown an interest and let them have a good look or play - without feeling like I'm trusting them with the Crown Jewels. It's not fragile.

My one complaint is that the links are quite broad and my wrist diameter is right darn in the middle between two possible bracelet sizes, so it's either too tight, or flopping down over my hand. That's good news for my other watches though because it means they get worn too.

[Update in case any interested soul finds this through a search and has the same issue - I rang Fossil Australia, and they were very happy to simply send me a pair of half-size links free of charge. I'll update when they arrive to confirm whether they were the right ones and how well they solved the problem.]

The biggest question is, I think, whether there are _better_ watches available for the same money, because Burberry watches are pricey for what you get. Whenever that is a factor, you can quickly find people who will assume that you are a brand snob who knows no better. Sure, I'm happy with the brand image of Burberry, in the same way as I probably wouldn't feel comfortable wearing a TAG - but I'll quite freely tell people who are curious that Burberry are part of Fossil, and that they make Skagen and Diesel and several of the other similar brands. Once people realise that you do know what the pedigree of the brand is (warts and all) and that you're wearing it because, damn it, you just like the thing.. then they tend to just appreciate it (and you).

So, if you feel comfortable with the brand, and attracted to the design, and there's nothing in your price range that you find more compelling, then buy it - and enjoy it and don't let the haters get you down.

Cheers


----------



## MrHavana (Dec 13, 2011)

CodySydney said:


> I'm happy with the brand image of Burberry, in the same way as I probably wouldn't feel comfortable wearing a TAG
> Cheers


Hi, I'm curious as to why you wouldn't feel comfortable wearing a TAG? I have a Burberry and a TAG.


----------



## jcb986 (Mar 4, 2012)

Most fashion watches have a nice niche...form and function. Guys who want a hand made watch by some exclusive watch maker better have a fat wallet. What I find are the guys who can say they own a $10k Rolex are the ones who want bragging rights. I really like fashions watches because you can and collect different manufactures and different designs that will suit your very on tastes. And maybe in 50 to 100 years they will become collectibles. I just started buying and collecting since my jeweler convinced me to wear a larger watch, such as a chronograph. To my surprise he was right. I have a small arm but the 41mm watch that I am wearing fits very nicely and is very comfortable. This is just the opposite of what I thought it would be. Buy, collect and enjoy.


----------



## CodySydney (Mar 11, 2012)

MrHavana said:


> Hi, I'm curious as to why you wouldn't feel comfortable wearing a TAG? I have a Burberry and a TAG.


I wish I could answer that! It's just 'not me' - is as close as I can get. I would also feel out of place wearing a harley davidson tee shirt, or a Yankees cap, or Nikes. It's just a psychological brand image thing. There's nothing at all wrong with TAGs themselves.


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

IMO, it all comes to individual. While some aimed at aesthetic, some aimed at movement, some aimed at historical context, etc. Get whatever ones like and wear it with confidence. Not everyone is going to have the same taste.

I personally love watch movement, especially those made in-house. Some might not like the price, some might not like the looks. I have also met with lots of people that doesn't even know how to appreciate a watch more than just telling time.

But hey, I love it, that's all it matters. =)


----------



## CodySydney (Mar 11, 2012)

Update Update: Fossil sent me 4 new links - but they're regular links, not half size. Meanwhile, I discovered that it actually made a difference whether I knocked a link out of the top or bottom half of the strap - because of the way the watch sits on the wrist, and I found a comfortable point that way. Lesson learnt, the number of links matters, but where the links are taken from also matters.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I was researching / looking for info on the Burberry Military Chrono,








and I found this.

Gonna resurrect this thread because...

The usual snobbery and prejudice is really off-putting. Crikey, is the world not big enuf? 
Is there not time and place for everything? 
WTF is the big deal that FOSSIL makes watches for Burberry?

Do companies and brands in every field of manufacturing not specify the details, and degree of finish and pay for them accordingly? TIMEX also makes stuff for hoity-toity fashion brands, using Valjoux movements. So what? 
It's just business: if TIMEX chooses to NOT make any watches for their own label using Valjoux movements, does that mean they are somehow inept, or crippled technologically, and cannot fill an order? Shish!

I have handled/examined Burberry watches, and they cannot be compared to FOSSIL or DIESEL level watches.
First off, Burberry's target market is NOT those in their 20's.
This alone should prevent people from preemptively spewing venom against Burberry.

Burberry watches are to be sure, meant to be accessories, to complet an outfit in a stylish way, for those conscious of such things. They have NO pretensions to horololgical significance, and they themselves would be the first to say so.
But they ARE an established name, and would not be so stupid as to jeopardize their reputation making junk watches.

We know that it doesn't cost that much $$ to make a watch. 
So the cost differential between a designer brand and a Seiko, say, is not for some "amazing" horological prowess. You're paying for the design - which in the case of many high fashion brands is quite sophisticated, with details that are rarely available among the lower brands, and mass produced brands, like Seiko. In this instance (see pic), the hands are quite different.
Has anyone seen those hands elsewhere? I haven't.
I am willing to bet that Burberry had them specially designed.

I, too, like many here own and enjoy watches that only certified WISs knows about. But I also own and enjoy so-called "lesser" watches, as every well-made, well-thought-out watch has something. 
So I can't really abide by the nasty, doctrinaire "attitood" that comes out every time a watch "not on the official WIS list" is mentioned.

It's just a watch for Pete's sake. Some are meant to go to 2,000 meters under the sea? Fine. 
But some are only meant to look good, and still be damn reliable. So, what's the crime?


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

I am in agreement with Chronopolis's views. They're not at all junk, sure they're not built to endure 2000m dives like expensive dive watches, but they do what they do with reliability surpassing what they were made to do. They'll complete your suit in a fashion you like and they're water-resistant to 30m. 30m is way more than enough for any person who's not bringing their burberry to a dive. You can wash your hands, shower, swim with it and you won't have problems (other than wet leather straps if you have one on leather). 

And risking off-putting some seikonauts, I have had more problems with seiko 5 than with all the fossil brands combined from my experience as a watch dealer. Seiko 5s keep coming back with accuracy problems. Don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of seiko myself, and the care given to seiko 5s by customers may have been less than good, all I'm saying is that fashion watches aren't the junk that some want to make them out to be. Not a single brand from Fossil Group uses chinese movement insofar as I can ascertain.

EDIT: Also in terms of ranking by Fossil Group themselves (in terms of the conditions that have to be met to open an account with the brand), Burberry is a higher-end label than Armani.


----------



## Ombre Vivante (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, but those Armani Meccanico watches look goooood. Having said that, I also like the Burberry watches, although I know they're overpriced. I still buy a few here and there because I cannot find watches that look exactly the same at a lower price.


----------

